# Admiral Pocket Watch



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Bought this at the flea-market today. I suspect it has a broken mainspring which the watchmaker should be able to replace.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

That's very nice...... the Tacy watch co do some very good quality movements, you've got yourself a good find


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I love it. I just need to have it serviced. But I'm so busy right now that the servicing will probably have to wait a long time.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The watch should be probably from Henry Sandoz & Fils from La Chaux-de-Fonds.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I've found out quite a lot about the watch and I'm so glad I bought it. From what I understand, it's from the 1920s. So this is now my Roaring Twenties jazz watch.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I decided that previous photographs of this watch were just fugly. So I have rectified that with what I believe to be the best photographs that I have taken of this seriously beautiful 1920s pocketwatch:



















One day, I'll get this darling beautiful thing serviced.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's beautiful, Shangas....well done! Is that a basket that the leaves are coming out of just above the centre?....I blew the pic up to 300% but still couldn't make it out. Very nice decoration, whatever it is!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm still experimenting with the macro function on my camera. I'll try and get a nice, sharp closeup as soon as I can.


----------

